

Google's $5 Million Prize for Online Journalism Ideas - timothychung
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/10/googles-5-million-prize-for-online-journalism-ideas/65210/

======
ashleyreddy
Alas it's only open to non-profits.

